# Those new fangled Mantus Anchors..Bought One...Why



## NCC320

I'm sure most of you have seen a new name in anchors...Mantus...being mentioned from time to time. I just took delivery on one. Let me give you my impressions of the anchor and tell you why I purchased it.

The Mantus is in many ways similar to a Rocna or Manson Supreme, but there are some notable differences. The anchor is a spade type with a roll bar to assist in making it sit upright as are the others. But the first thing that jumps out at you is that the spade portion is bolted to the shank, not welded as are most other anchors. The second is the pointed end of the spade portion. It appears to be thicker/re-inforced as comparied with the others, and edges of the spade portion have a bevel so that there is an edge to help cut into the ground. Not sure that the others don't also, nor do I know the entry angle differences in the anchors. But Mantus claims their anchor to set quicker than the others and their web site has pictures of their tests (If you go to the website, it seems to work a bit slow, so be patient as you click through the screens...they will eventually appear). 

There is more and more testing showing these new generation anchors all set better and hold more than the previous generation anchors such as CRQ, Danforth, Bruce, etc. As more and more testing and real life experience is gained, the case for this is building.

As to the bolted construction, some have expressed concern that it is not as strong as welds. I'm not sure why Mantus uses bolted construction, because welding is probably cheaper. But bolted assembly does something the others don't....it gives you the opportunity to disassemble an anchor and store it compactly below. This is why I bought this particular new generation anchor. It will be my storm anchor if and when I need it. Bolting should not be a concern...bolts are used everywhere. The wheels of your car and the engine are bolted in place, not welded. Mantus uses a total of 6 bolts, 4 to hold shank and spade together, 2 to hold the roll bar. Holes are big enough so that parts come together easily, and when disassembled, there are three relatively flat parts that store well.

Here in NC, the bottom is generally sand or mud, and Danforth is the anchor which you see on all size boats. Larger boats tend to carry two anchors, one of which will be a Danforth and the other is one a "heavier" anchor. In our marina, half the larger boats use the Bruce as that heavier anchor.

My Catalina 320 carries a 33 lb. Bruce as primary on anchor roller, and a 22 Danforth stored in the anchor locker. I don't really anchor out that much, but have been messing with boats in this area for over 40 years. I've always used the Danforth (generally a little oversized) for most of those years, and the Bruce for about 10 years. Both of those anchors set well in our bottom, and only one time have I not been able to get the Danforth to set despite whatever I did. The Bruce has always set, but as I said, I don't anchor that much. But setting and holding is a different thing. While I chose to ride out the hurricanes at the pier (with a spider web of lines), I see the results of these storms. And I hear stories of others cruising who unexpectly encounter a storm and drag. So while I will retain my Danforth and Bruce, I wanted something for storms. I purchased a 35lb. Mantus and it just arrived. I won't attempt to do a lot of tests on it because, as I said, my other anchors also set well. Mainsail and others are doing such testing and have the equipment to do so...it is my understanding that initial results of their testing is good with Mantus. While I stay at the pier (somewhat sheltered in most directions...not SW) in major storms, I can forsee when I might have to elect to anchor out on short notice (such as before Irene, when there was a 36 ft. Carver poorly tied up directly across from me..it was moved just before storm fortunately). Towards that end, I want to have the equipment on board or available for anchoring out. I previous keep a 43 lb. Danforth in storage on shore to be used with the Danforth and Bruce for storms, but I have encounter data that suggests that the holding power of all three would be marginal in a 70-90 kt. hurricane, which is the range we might expect....explains why lots of those other boats anchored out drag ashore. Putting the Mantus in this mix of anchors, will give me assurance that I will stay put, and the major concern is that someone else will drag down on me.

I am always a bit nervous about ordering things that I have not seen. The Mantus looks good and I am pleased with it. Of course, it is galvanized. The spade portion on the 35 lb. version is abut 3/8" thick, and shaped in a flat but somewhat gull wing shape. The spade portion is ~19" long, and ~21" wide, including about 2.5" ears on each side to hold the roll bar. The roll bar is 3/4" tube, bolted to the spade at either end with two 1/2" bolts. All bolts are galvanized with lock washers to prevent nuts from working loose. The shank portion is 1/2" thick, and fairly deep. It is considerable larger than the shank on the 43 lb. Danforth, so it should be more than adequate. The shank portion is 30" long, 9" high, and ~3" wide (base for bolts welded on). Four bolts hold the shank and spade together. It assembles fairly quickly, but obviously, you wouldn't be likely able to do so once you start dragging because of the time element. But generally, you know when you are going to encounter a serious storm, so there is time (only a couple of minutes are needed). If when anchored out (normal conditions), I will first use the Bruce, but if the conditions are such that I need to place a second anchor, I will use the Mantus in combination with the Bruce. The Danforth is then still ready to be deployed if those two don't hold). In time, I might place the Mantus on the anchor roller...it's size will fit fine, but the Bruce doesn't store as well below.

If one is going the use the Mantus as a primary anchor, the bolted construction becomes insignificant and either welded or bolted is ok. And there is a logic to place your best anchor where it is deployed first...but in my case, I think of the Bruce as my lunch anchor (have a windlass to help). Also, if it is to be one of your primary anchors, your selection choice will be influenced by other factors possibly....especially the bottom, where my existing anchors work well.

Delivery from Mantus was quick. They ship in a wood box (corregated top, and nylon strapping in two places). My anchor had a rough trip from Texas to NC, and all of the three major parts, which were held in place initially with small nylon wire ties, shifted breaking the ties, but no damage was done. Mantus might want to look at using stronger ties in the future, but this is a minor thing. After all, these are disposable shipping wrappings.

I am happy so far. It looks good.


----------



## eherlihy

Thank you for the post!

I have a genuine Chinese made Rocna 15 on my O'day 35, and I plan on keeping it. It does what it was designed to do, fits the bow roller, and hasn't let me down. 

The Rocna also has a beveled edge, and I believe that the Manson has a "chisel-tip" - a tip that protrudes from the front edge of the anchor to better dig in to packed bottom.

Keep us posted on you likes / dislikes. I cannot imagine that disassembling the Mantus is a quick, or easy task...


----------



## Ajax_MD

How does the price compare between the Mantus and the others?


----------



## NCC320

BubbleheadMd said:


> How does the price compare between the Mantus and the others?


I don't remember the numbers exactly. As I recall, Manson was in same range, Rocna was higher, and Fortress was higher. 35lb. Mantus is listed on their website at $330. Also, they had a post in the recent thread about "new generation anchor" wherein they had a limited time special, but not sure if that has timed out. As I explained above, I wanted one that I could store on board readily, and only two fit that: Fortress, Mantus. I understand that there is a Spade that disassembles too, but I didn't check that one out. Fortress, while requiring only 2 bolts to assemble and being lighter due to aluminum construction, is really a refined Danforth design. Knowing always what bottom is there is not possible, so in my mix of anchors, the Mantus gave me one of the new spade types so that my mix covered more bottom possibilities.


----------



## BarryL

*Anchoring in storms?*

Hey,

So if I understand this, you bought an anchor so that if a storm (big storm) is going to hit, you will move your boat from the dock to somewhere else, where you will deploy your anchor (or anchors) and ride the storm out on the boat?

Personally, I would much rather leave my boat at my home port, prepare the boat as best I could (remove sails, extra lines, etc.) and then go home.

No way would I _choose _to be on my boat in a hurricane if I had any other options

Barry


----------



## NCC320

*Re: Anchoring in storms?*



BarryL said:


> Hey,
> 
> So if I understand this, you bought an anchor so that if a storm (big storm) is going to hit, you will move your boat from the dock to somewhere else, where you will deploy your anchor (or anchors) and ride the storm out on the boat?


No. I will not stay on boat in a hurricane. The boat is prepared for the storm in advance. First choice is to stay at pier. I have three choices: stay at pier, anchor out, haul out. In every storm, each of these methods fail about equally. The marina is sheltered fairly well except to the southwest. 26 lines, to 11 pilings, everything redundant, in advance of storm, then go home. When that wind hits, especially from SW, it gets so rough in there, that it would be nuts to try to even board the boat. But if, as leading up to Irene, there is a large boat improperly tied up next to me, I'm not going to keep my boat there and let him crash down on us, especially when he has a record of damage in such storms. At that point, before the storm, the boat will be anchored out. A better place would be in a hurricane hole (creek here), but I draw too much to get into most of those, so the option is going to be on the river in fairly open water. I have an inflatable dinghy with 15 hp. engine to get to/from boat. Hauling out is not good, because the boat yards are low and are going to flood in the 9 ft. surge that we typically get. (Tying up to accommodate 9 ft. up and 5 ft. down while staying in confines of slip so boat isn't speared by a piling is tricky also, but I've got that more or less worked out over many storms.)

It is only a boat. I will not risk my life trying to ride out a hurricane.

But there is a second type of storm, not as big, as when a front comes through and you are anchored out. Since if I'm in this second type, I'm likely away from a marina and I would stay aboard then.


----------



## Mantus Anchors

Dear Sailnet Members,

Our initial special "Buy the next size up for the price of this one"
Expired. 
But don't worry, our goal is to get as many anchors out there so people can use them and find out for themselves what Mantus offers over competition and FINALLY spread the word. We are going to offer a new promotion 25% off any anchor you buy for the next month only for SAILNET members.
The code for the coupon is: SAILNET.
Offer ends Sept 16th
MANTUS ANCHORS


----------



## Donna_F

*Re: Anchoring in storms?*



BarryL said:


> Hey,
> 
> So if I understand this, you bought an anchor so that if a storm (big storm) is going to hit, you will move your boat from the dock to somewhere else, where you will deploy your anchor (or anchors) and ride the storm out on the boat?
> 
> ...
> Barry


Barry,

Many boaters carry two anchors for extra holding should they get caught out in a storm. It happens. Best to be prepared. Generally, not a hurricane as they move slow enough to give plenty of warning, but the normal storms that pop up during the day.


----------



## sww914

At 25% off we're getting down into I'm-not-crazy-to-buy-a-4th-anchor territory.


----------



## ParadiseParrot

Everyone should have a collection of some kind.


----------



## NCC320

eherlihy said:


> I cannot imagine that disassembling the Mantus is a quick, or easy task...


4 minutes, 22 seconds to disassemble the Mantus anchor with two wrenches.

I carried the new Mantus 35 lbs. anchor to the boat yesterday for disassembly and storage. Placed two hatch boards on floor of cockpit to protect the fiberglass against scaring. No damage to wood hatch boards either. Worked at a normal rate to disassemble the anchor and I expect that reassembly will take approximately the same time. The disassembled anchor stored well and compactly in the cockpit storage locker. In putting the package back together I will have to allow a couple of minutes to get the three anchor parts out, the chain, and 5/8" rode. Also a minute or two to shackle chain to nylon rode and to anchor. In my case, where the bow area is occupied with two other anchors, I plan to use the boom (as a cargo boom) to deploy/recover the anchor: Connect mainsail halyard to boom for support, connect a block & tackle with a Johnson Grab and Go hook to boom, connect anchor to hook and swing over the side, well clear of hull. For recovery, use anchor windlass forward to recover rode, use boat to break out the anchor and transfer anchor with appropriate line back to where I can hoist anchor into cockpit with boom as above. Cockpit is a good place to disassemble the anchor as it has room and is next to storage locker. Sounds complicated, but it is not and I already have all those other items that I mentioned. Because there is some slight possibility that a washer, bolt, or nut might get lost, I bought a couple of extras from Lowes to have available if needed. I think it's going to do what I want. If you are keeping such an anchor forward as one of your primary anchors, of course you don't have to do the above.

Two other comments:

The anchor being heavy with a relatively sharp point (so that it will dig into bottom) could damage the fiberglass hull if it were to hit, so in using it, one will have to be careful in that regard.

Now, while it will fits my bow roller in place of the 33 lb. Bruce, I have to admit that the Bruce looks better up there. But anchoring well is the objective in this case, and the new generation anchors do this better based on most testing. The appearance issue would be the same if it were a Rocna or Manson.


----------



## sww914

A couple spares is a good idea, I was going to suggest that.


----------



## Barquito

> Dear Sailnet Members,
> 
> Our initial special "Buy the next size up for the price of this one"
> Expired.


Um... should we assume that your suggestion is to always go with one size larger than suggested? If that sentence does not read well, you get my point.


----------



## HUGOSALT

NCC320...Any further feed back on your Mantus anchor or 
anyone else with their own experience...think Mainesail
was happy with rather fast set with this anchor.
Any long windy nights lying to this anchor?


----------



## ShoalFinder

NCC320 said:


> 4 minutes, 22 seconds to disassemble the Mantus anchor with two wrenches.
> 
> Because there is some slight possibility that a washer, bolt, or nut might get lost, I bought a couple of extras from Lowes to have available if needed.


Losing the bits in a heaving sea was my concern also.

Since this is going to be your standby anchor, what are your thoughts about tack welding the nut to the fluke so that the only thing you have to do is insert and tighten the bolt? It would also make it a one-wrench operation. Being tack welded, you could always grind the small weld points if you wanted to return it to OEM design.


----------



## chef2sail

I too bought one to take as a spare as I have a 20kg New Zealand Rocna on the bow already. Construction looks robust. To me very sim ilar to the Rocna and Manson so I would expect it to hold as well, not betterm but as well which would be great. I have found that the Rocna does much better in sand and mud than the Danforth I had and I amore confident it would reset if it had to I will be taking it on our trips offshore. It will also fit easily in our huge anchor locker. 

To solve the pounted tip I took an old tennis ball and slitted it and pull it over it so it wouldnt damage anything.


----------



## MikeOReilly

Does anyone have any experience with using a Mantus as a storm anchor? I've been planning to purchase a large Fortress (probably a FX-37, but possible a FX-55), but am now considering a large Mantus (probably the 85lb). 

I like the new spade-style anchors (my bower is a 55lb Rocna), for their holding power, their ease of setting, and their versatility. I used to routinely switch between a danforth and a CQR, depending on bottom conditions. The Rocna seems to handle it all fairly well. 

I expect the Mantus will be similar, hence my interest. That said, the Fortress I am looking at will generate more holding power, and will be lighter. 

Experiences?


----------



## Mantus Anchors

Some more customers feed back 

Just to let you know that the Mantus 8/9 pound anchor is doing great on my Bahamas cruise. Since l sailed over here in my 12 foot boat, I could only carry one anchor and I'm glad I choose your product. As advertised it sets quickly and holds well in many bottom types. Of course the little boat gets a lot of attention and people also ask about my ground tackle which I'm happy to show them since I'm often in the shallows or dried out in the flats. Well keep up the good work.

Dave Bolduc
Exumas, Bahamas


----------



## NCC320

HUGOSALT said:


> NCC320...Any further feed back on your Mantus anchor or
> anyone else with their own experience...think Mainesail
> was happy with rather fast set with this anchor.
> Any long windy nights lying to this anchor?


Hugosalt,

No, I haven't used mine...actually haven't anchored out since I bought it. In my case, I primarily wanted that anchor to use in combination with my other anchors in the event I have to anchor out in a named storm. My calculations, based on all information that I could find, was that without the Mantus in the mix, I couldn't expect to hold in a really severe storm. With the Mantus included, I believe I can handle whatever comes my way. If I had a storm anchor that didn't disassemble, I would have to leave it in an on-shore storage, and that didn't seem just right. Mainesail recently posted in a thread that his (I think it was 35 lb., maybe 45 lb.) Mantus held in one of his test pulls to 4500 lbs., where he terminated the test to protect the test boat.


----------



## NCC320

ShoalFinder said:


> Losing the bits in a heaving sea was my concern also.
> 
> Since this is going to be your standby anchor, what are your thoughts about tack welding the nut to the fluke so that the only thing you have to do is insert and tighten the bolt? It would also make it a one-wrench operation. Being tack welded, you could always grind the small weld points if you wanted to return it to OEM design.


I think either way would be fine. Tack welding nut in place would make operation simpler, but welding would require consideration as to increased chance for rust, and heat might affect the strength of anchor if done improperly. I plan to assemble mine in the cockpit area next to locker where it is stored, so I'm not too concerned that I would loose the bolts/nuts even if boat was rocking and rolling. But just in case, I have a couple of spares.


----------



## krisscross

Mantus Anchors said:


> Some more customers feed back
> 
> Just to let you know that the Mantus 8/9 pound anchor is doing great on my Bahamas cruise. Since l sailed over here in my 12 foot boat, I could only carry one anchor and I'm glad I choose your product. As advertised it sets quickly and holds well in many bottom types. Of course the little boat gets a lot of attention and people also ask about my ground tackle which I'm happy to show them since I'm often in the shallows or dried out in the flats.


What kind of boat is that?


----------



## One

krisscross said:


> What kind of boat is that?


Probably one of those "Microcruisers":

Microcruising

Microcruiser


----------



## krisscross

One said:


> Probably one of those "Microcruisers":


Dang... you need to have balls of steel to take one of those to the Bahamas...


----------



## One

krisscross said:


> Dang... you need to have balls of steel to take one of those to the Bahamas...


Ha, ha, yep, but I like how many of them don't let a lack of money stop them from going out there. The sunsets are the same as the ones enjoyed by people with more boat.

Some even cruise two-up in them!


----------



## marianclaire

MikeOReilly: I use my FX-37, on the mud setting, as my storm anchor and it has never failed. But that is when I anchor in our local very soft mud in the creeks off of the Neuse River. I have used a 15 kg Bruce type, a 15kg Rocna and a 35# Manson. All preformed well in squalls, T-storms and Tropical storm conditions in a variety of bottoms from the Chesapeake to the Keys. So to me it all depends on the bottom. My Manson is the first thing in and the Bruce is second unless I KNOW I am over very soft mud then the FX is my first choice. Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch

NCC320 said:


> ...
> 
> In my case, where the bow area is occupied with two other anchors, I plan to use the boom (as a cargo boom) to deploy/recover the anchor: Connect mainsail halyard to boom for support, connect a block & tackle with a Johnson Grab and Go hook to boom, connect anchor to hook and swing over the side, well clear of hull. For recovery, use anchor windlass forward to recover rode, use boat to break out the anchor and transfer anchor with appropriate line back to where I can hoist anchor into cockpit with boom as above. Cockpit is a good place to disassemble the anchor as it has room and is next to storage locker. Sounds complicated, but it is not and I already have all those other items that I mentioned.
> ...


Seriously? What kind of boom do you have that you need to support it by a halyard to lift a 35lb weight? That's less than a 5 gallon bucket of water.

Honestly, my solution would be to grab the 35lb anchor using my Mark I hands and arms and just lower it into the water. I am not exactly a body builder but I have no trouble doing that with my own 33lb Delta.


----------



## Tim R.

I bought a 65lb model to use as a storm anchor. I can break it down and store this much larger anchor very easily. It also will fit on my roller although I need to add a SS tang to lock it in place. The weight distribution is such that the anchor wants to deploy.


----------



## MikeOReilly

marianclaire said:


> MikeOReilly: I use my FX-37, on the mud setting, as my storm anchor and it has never failed. But that is when I anchor in our local very soft mud in the creeks off of the Neuse River. I have used a 15 kg Bruce type, a 15kg Rocna and a 35# Manson. All preformed well in squalls, T-storms and Tropical storm conditions in a variety of bottoms from the Chesapeake to the Keys. So to me it all depends on the bottom. My Manson is the first thing in and the Bruce is second unless I KNOW I am over very soft mud then the FX is my first choice. Dan S/V Marian Claire


Thanks marianclaire, good to know. Our boat is probably a bit bigger than yours (37-ft/28,000#) so I'm still leaning towards a FX-37 or 55 as a storm anchor. As you say, these anchors would only be useful in soft bottoms (clay, mud, sand). Our bower is a 25 kg Rocna, and so far it has proven itself in a number of nasty blows. We also carry a large danforth and a 15 kg bruce as our stern/kedge.

I'm still toying with the idea of a Mantus as well. I expect they will perform as well as similar types (rocna, manson, etc.). My hesitation with the Mantus option is whether it I will actually use it. If I get it big enough to act as a storm anchor, we're talking likely 85lbs. That's not the kind of thing that will be used easily. The big Fortresses will be difficult as well, but certainly lighter for theoretically higher holding power (assuming appropriate bottom/set).


----------



## kellysails

I do enjoy these anchoring threads. 
I love our Spade anchor, sticks quick, holds and resets easy. I have been debating which storm anchor to get. I like the concept of the Fortress but longer term we are not likely to encounter much mud situations. I have actually been leaning towards an up-sized aluminum Spade. It disassembles like the Mantus, one bolt and is light and easy to store and deploy.


----------



## NCC320

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Seriously? What kind of boom do you have that you need to support it by a halyard to lift a 35lb weight? That's less than a 5 gallon bucket of water.
> 
> Honestly, my solution would be to grab the 35lb anchor using my Mark I hands and arms and just lower it into the water. I am not exactly a body builder but I have no trouble doing that with my own 33lb Delta.


Two thoughts here:

1) the boom will allow me to keep anchor's sharp edges away from the hull of the boat. I don't want to have the anchor bouncing off the side of the boat, with its sharp edges.

2) depending on depth of water, when you retrieve, you will be picking up 35 lb. anchor, ~15-20 ft. of chain @ 1lb./ft., plus possibly a large mud ball, so the weight could be more like 60-70 lbs. Ok for young bucks with strong backs, but 73 yr. old backs don't like that.

As to the halyard, a good topping lift will work also.

But like most things, simple is best, and if you don't mind the weight and can keep the anchor clear of the boat, do it by hand.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch

NCC320 said:


> Two thoughts here:
> 
> 1) the boom will allow me to keep anchor's sharp edges away from the hull of the boat. I don't want to have the anchor bouncing off the side of the boat, with its sharp edges.
> 
> 2) depending on depth of water, when you retrieve, you will be picking up 35 lb. anchor, ~15-20 ft. of chain @ 1lb./ft., plus possibly a large mud ball, so the weight could be more like 60-70 lbs. Ok for young bucks with strong backs, but 73 yr. old backs don't like that.
> 
> As to the halyard, a good topping lift will work also.
> 
> But like most things, simple is best, and if you don't mind the weight and can keep the anchor clear of the boat, do it by hand.


Nobody has called me a young buck for many, many years. Thank you, I appreciate


----------



## Mantus Anchors

More feed back on the Mantus from our customers:
I have been living on my Pacific Seacraft Orion 27 since Nov. 2011 I started from Cambride, MD , spent the first winter in Farendena, FL. Went back north as far as Washington,NC. proceeded south to Southport NC. I left Southport June 22 2012 arrived at Clearlake TX August 25 2012 and was hit by a Searay speed boat 2 hours after arriving. I have lived on the hook all but 9 days of that time. I have a Rocna 10 kilo and a Rocna 15 kilo that is presently my primary anchor, I have been very happy with them up to this point. We were having easterly wind of sustained 15 to 20 knots with gusts of up to 35 knots. When I noticed that I was draging down wind at a very slow rate of under 1 knot. My primary has never done that with all the varied bottoms that I encountered traveling the ICW from Southport around the Keys to Clearlake. I pulled the anchor and noticed that it hadn't completely burried itself having the rollbar showing the upper third clean of mud. I have an all chain rode of 5/16 " g4 and always set my anchor by backing down at 2300 rpms on the 2Qm15 Yanmar engine that is in Thalassa. I have been doing my own tests with a Mantus 8lb that I purchased at Boaters resale. I do admit that my testing is a little ruthless but I have no time in my life for fabicated truth. I have had the Mantus taking all the strain for the past 2 weeks on Clearlake with 12 feet of 1/4 chain and 3/8" rode of about 15 meters. I have reset the anchor every other day from my dinghy, and am very pleased with the holding as well as the retrieval. It sets quickly, holds fast and can be retrieved with the dinghy. It has come to the surface with no mud clogged on the fluke but once, and that time there was only about 20% of the fluke covered, witch was easily cleared with a few dunks in the water. The performance has been as good or better than my 16.5 lb claw anchor that I have to retrieve with Thaalassa, not being able to pull it out of the bottom with the dinghy. 

This customer, later contacted me and bought two anchors, one as primary and one as a spare...


----------



## Mantus Anchors

krisscross said:


> Dang... you need to have balls of steel to take one of those to the Bahamas...


Microcruising.com


----------



## kellysails

Did a google search of the site "spade" site:sailnet.com and saw a MaineSail posting where he said the Aluminum Spade sucks, although he does like the steel version. Hmmm, certainly not going to get the Aluminum Spade now. Back to square one on storm anchor selection.


----------



## Mantus Anchors

Some more feed back on our "BABY"

John Young
7:35 PM (14 hours ago)

to me 
Hi Greg,
We are in Georgetown Bahamas and headed for the Turks and Caicos tomorrow, just wanted to update that we LOVE THE ANCHOR and have named it Monte! Monte digs in hard every time we stop. We have not dragged once since we left Key west over a month ago and have anchored out all but about 5 days in some pretty tough conditions including a sleepless night at Allen Cay in the Exumas when the wind shifted from E to W and we knew Monte could not hold but he did.. We did have one instance where I let the chain out to fast and it got wrapped around the shank of the anchor and it never set but that was my fault! Anyway the Anchor, the Combo tool, the Chain hook and the bottle opener are all working perfectly for us.

Thanks for the great product,

John Young
S/V Jacasso
Sailing Jacasso


----------



## smackdaddy

I've become convinced. I'll be getting a Mantus for our boat.

I'll let you guys know how it works out for us.


----------



## smackdaddy

Check out what's gracing the bow of our beautiful new boat!










Is that thing gorgeous or what?!?!?

I bought it through the Sailnet store, of course. Flawless experience. And since Mantus is located pretty near our marina, I just arranged for pick-up instead of shipping. Sailnet made that happen without a fuss.

BUT, I just couldn't seem to get free when Mantus was open. So what did Greg K. do? He put the thing together for me and dropped it off at my boat!

Killer anchor - even more killer customer service. I'm a die-hard Mantus Dude now.


----------



## sww914

Cool!


----------



## blt2ski

smackdaddy said:


> Check out what's gracing the bow of our beautiful new boat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that thing gorgeous or what?!?!?
> 
> I bought it through the Sailnet store, of course. Flawless experience. And since Mantus is located pretty near our marina, I just arranged for pick-up instead of shipping. Sailnet made that happen without a fuss.
> 
> BUT, I just couldn't seem to get free when Mantus was open. So what did Greg K. do? He put the thing together for me and dropped it off at my boat!
> 
> Killer anchor - even more killer customer service. I'm a die-hard Mantus Dude now.


So did you get service with a smile? or a frown? hmmmmmmm

Good on Greg!

Marty


----------



## northoceanbeach

If bolts are good enough for my keel they're good enough for my anchor. They seem a good choice. Expensive, but not overpriced like the ultra.


----------



## Mantus Anchors

Guys we are in Mexico, making anchor comparison videos!!!!
This was what we did on a day off....


----------



## SolSailor

Mantus Anchors said:


> Guys we are in Mexico, making anchor comparison videos!!!!


Gotta love owning your own business...

Wife: Honey... I want to take a vacation to Mexico.
SBO: Sounds great... I'll bring an anchor, shoot some anchor test videos, and we can write the whole trip expense off as a business expense.

IRS: Sir, we are questioning your deduction for your Mexico trip.
SBO: We just couldn't reproduce the holding grounds of our customer base without going to where they sail.

Tony


----------



## chrisd4700

Hi Folks~ 
I bought a 45 lb. Mantus and have used it as my primary anchor. We bought it in December but didn't actually get to put it to the test until this past month. We did a portion of the ICW from Georgia to Norfolk and anchored out most of the nights. Let me tell you something, this anchor set EVERY, SINGLE TIME! Fast and deep. In Georgia and South Carolina we saw currents over 4 knots at some points. We had reversing currents with opposing wind and at one point we had to anchor in Whiteside Creek off of Dewey's Inlet due to some serious weather building. Whiteside is not protected by anything other than a small bluff with trees on it. The wind built to 25 knots fast and there wasn't too much room for error due to the grass sticking up out of the water on either side of the small creek. It was the only time I "worried" about the anchor setting and holding. I tell you, we didn't have a single issue. It set and held all night long. 

I met Greg and Deneen at the boat show in Ft. Lauderdale and their anchor looked really impressive. I had been using an old CQR which came with the boat and I wanted a Rocna / Manson type anchor. To be honest I got tired of reading all the crap on the forums about "who did what to whom" between those companies and Mantus was making great deals so we took a chance. I liked that it wasn't cast steel. I liked that you could break it down and get it off the bow when off-shore. I originally posted here that I had concerns about he SS bolts and crevice corrosion. But I was wrong... the bolts are Grade 2 Carbon. Sorry bout that. The strength of the bolts doesn't concern me. When you see the thing, you'll understand why.

My wife and I live full-time and travel on our 35 ft. Cal sailboat. We bought the 45 lb anchor and I can say, the only thing I hate about this anchor is pulling it up in the morning. If you're looking for a roll-bar type anchor, you should definitely put them on your list. 

Chris D.
s/v Vacilando


----------



## smackdaddy

chrisd4700 said:


> Hi Folks~
> I bought a 45 lb. Mantus and have used it as my primary anchor. We bought it in December but didn't actually get to put it to the test until this past month. We did a portion of the ICW from Georgia to Norfolk and anchored out most of the nights. Let me tell you something, this anchor set EVERY, SINGLE TIME! Fast and deep. In Georgia and South Carolina we saw currents over 4 knots at some points. We had reversing currents with opposing wind and at one point we had to anchor in Whiteside Creek off of Dewey's Inlet due to some serious weather building. Whiteside is not protected by anything other than a small bluff with trees on it. The wind built to 25 knots fast and there wasn't too much room for error due to the grass sticking up out of the water on either side of the small creek. It was the only time I "worried" about the anchor setting and holding. I tell you, we didn't have a single issue. It set and held all night long.
> 
> I met Greg and Deneen at the boat show in Ft. Lauderdale and their anchor looked really impressive. I had been using an old CQR which came with the boat and I wanted a Rocna / Manson type anchor. To be honest I got tired of reading all the crap on the forums about "who did what to whom" between those companies and Mantus was making great deals so we took a chance. I liked that it wasn't cast steel. I liked that you could break it down and get it off the bow when off-shore. I had some concerns about the crevice corrosion issue with the ss bolts but the anchor works so well... I might just replace the bolts every few years as a maintenance issue. The strength of the bolts doesn't concern me. When you see the thing, you'll understand why.
> 
> My wife and I live full-time and travel on our 35 ft. Cal sailboat. We bought the 45 lb anchor and I can say, the only thing I hate about this anchor is pulling it up in the morning. If you're looking for a roll-bar type anchor, you should definitely put them on your list.
> 
> Chris D.
> s/v Vacilando


Booyah! Go the Mantus!


----------



## aeventyr60

Mantus Anchors said:


> Guys we are in Mexico, making anchor comparison videos!!!!
> This was what we did on a day off....


I'd suggest you come to Thailand with a few samples, A 45 pounder would be a good size for extensive mud testing here. I know just the boat you could use....


----------



## UnionPacific

Mantus Anchors said:


> 25% off any anchor you buy


How do I claim the 25%


----------



## Ranthra

Bought a 35# Mantus after seeing them at the St Petersburg boat show. Greg the owner was very helpful. I didn't want to lug it around the show and pack it up to bring home to NC, so Greg made me a great shipping offer.

I use it on my Seidelmann 37, and it holds much better than the Bruce I was using. Best test was during a trip to Bath NC in Oct 2013. We came in at dark with a severe thunderstorm. Got anchored out in the middle of the creek with 30 - 35 knot winds for a few hours, and stronger gusts on occasion. When the sun came up, we were exactly where we dropped, and man had that anchor dug in! It took some effort to pop it loose, but it earned my confidence in it's ability to hold.

I did suffer some damage to my furler housing somewhere on that cruise from the anchor shaft hitting it. I'm sure this could have been avoided if I had been better aware of the flip angle.

As far as the bolts, I asked Greg about that at the show. He pointed out that the bolts were larger and stronger than any link on the chain. Made sense to me.


----------



## Minnewaska

Ranthra said:


> ....As far as the bolts, I asked Greg about that at the show. He pointed out that the bolts were larger and stronger than any link on the chain. Made sense to me.


Good sales answer, but links on the chain can't loosen.

I'm sure the bolts are just fine on the Mantus and I'm not suggesting a big risk they will loosen. However, I find the thing rather unpleasant to look at and the bolts make it worse. All the next-gens are ugly, but the Rocna seems the least offensive. Maybe I'm even getting used to it.

I think Mantus' primary advantage is being stowed away as a spare. That's a great idea.

I will say that I find their superior self-testing against the other next-gens to be highly suspicious. That causes me some pause.


----------



## smackdaddy

Minnewaska said:


> I will say that I find their superior self-testing against the other next-gens to be highly suspicious. That causes me some pause.


I'm actually the opposite. I think their very simple set-ups and side-by-side comparisons in their videos are WAY better than what you typically find in sailing mags' more "scientific" tests.

So much so that I bought one. And would definitely do it again.










It's a great anchor.


----------



## smurphny

I would love to have a new generation anchor but one thing that holds me back is the shaft thickness issue. Having no swivel, like the CQR to "bend" around on a tide change, I see the potential for very high twisting loads on the shaft, especially when trying to pop the anchor. I've seen pix of these types of anchors with badly twisted shafts. I just have questions about the grade of steel and thickness of the shafts.


----------



## Minnewaska

smackdaddy said:


> I'm actually the opposite. I think their very simple set-ups and side-by-side comparisons in their videos are WAY better than what you typically find in sailing mags' more "scientific" tests.
> 
> So much so that I bought one. And would definitely do it again.
> 
> It's a great anchor.


I'll buy it, when MaineSail proves it. 

Until then, you have no way to know you're seeing a fair test. Maybe Rocna dug in 100 times more often, but they show you the 1 when it didn't. Can't know.

In the end, I just don't see anything all that different between them to believe there is such a dramatic difference in setting ability. If they marketed them as "just as good but can be disassembled", I would find that more believable.


----------



## smurphny

Probably the only real tests that would be of value would be longitudinal real-life tests done by actual sailors in all sorts of conditions and situations. Dragging anchors up a beach does not seem to me to be a very controlled test because the data that can be compared is very limited, in fact almost non-existent. Those videos are sales tools. I think the biggest positive for the new generation hooks is the positive feedback from users but even that is suspect. We all know people like to get into "My anchor is better than yours," arguments especially to justify spending the bucks.


----------



## Minnewaska

So I got to thinking about bolts. One of the most important issues with any anchor is to keep it from rusting to bits. Galvanization is the most common method, although, stainless is available (and inferior).

When an anchor is welded, it is then galvanized and protected. I've not seen a Mantus up close, but I presume the parts are galvanized separately. I have to wonder if the stress on the mating surfaces is going to wear the galvanization and cause premature oxidation. Worse, will it corrode from within the bolt hole, without you knowing.


----------



## capta

We sit on our Rocna 355 days a year, or nearly so. It works just exactly as it should. We have never dragged and for the first year we dove on it and it almost ALWAYS set within it's own length. We've sat through gusts of over 60 knots w/o problem, while others dragged around us (on older generation anchors like Bruce and various plows and deltas).
I can in no way say that our anchor is better or worse than the Mantus; I haven't used one and conditions might never be the same in any two anchoring sessions to judge them fairly.
All I can say is that ours works fine and from past performance, it should do well through a hurricane, in a decent bottom, though of course it would not be the only anchor I'd have out if I had any warning. 
I have no doubt that the set and holding power of the Mantus is every bit as good as the Rocna, though as a #1 every day anchor, I prefer the thought of a welded connection between stock and fluke.
I would love to try a Mantus, though as I said, I doubt I'd see any difference as the Rocna works perfectly, as should the Mantus. Unfortunately, I don't have room on the bow for both and we already have 4 other anchors and rodes aboard. 
So IMO, it all comes down to the bolts (stowability) and the price difference, not the performance of the two anchors.


----------



## goat

UnionPacific said:


> How do I claim the 25%


Simple enough; go back in time to just before Sept. 16, 2012 when the offer expired and scoop it up.

Ready the DeLorean McFly!


----------



## harmonic

Hi smack I agree with you about the anchor looking good but how many times have you used it to get a comparison against any other anchor?


----------



## IStream

Minnewaska said:


> So I got to thinking about bolts. One of the most important issues with any anchor is to keep it from rusting to bits. Galvanization is the most common method, although, stainless is available (and inferior).
> 
> When an anchor is welded, it is then galvanized and protected. I've not seen a Mantus up close, but I presume the parts are galvanized separately. I have to wonder if the stress on the mating surfaces is going to wear the galvanization and cause premature oxidation. Worse, will it corrode from within the bolt hole, without you knowing.


I've had a Mantus for a year and have been happy with its holding power so far, but it hasn't really been in trying conditions yet. I'm not so crazy about the appearance of the shank-to-flange-weld and the galvanizing on my roll bar is crap.


----------



## UnionPacific

Minnewaska said:


> Good sales answer, but links on the chain can't loosen.


Not sure what they are using, but I have never seen nylocks come undone.


----------



## smackdaddy

It does crack me up that there is so much hand-wringing over a $300-$500 item that will very likely last decades. That's not even a boat buck.

Buy a couple of different ones. No biggie.


----------



## capta

smackdaddy said:


> It does crack me up that there is so much hand-wringing over a $300-$500 item that will very likely last decades. That's not even a boat buck.
> Buy a couple of different ones. No biggie.


I assume your post is tongue in cheek?
If not, I'm guessing you and I live in different worlds.
If I could get an 80+# new gen anchor for 300 to 400 dollars I'd certainly have a couple. But at a grand and a half, I'm not going to have a plethora of big, heavy, hard to stow anchors laying around the boat.


----------



## Minnewaska

IStream said:


> ......the galvanizing on my roll bar is crap.


Funny you mention. I orders the Mantus chain hook and returned it, because the finish grinding and galvanizing were atrocious. It had irregular surfaces, where you could tell the mold halves met and the galvanization seemed painted on and already showing weakness. Galvanizing isn't a surface coating, like paint, it should bond with the metal.


----------



## Minnewaska

smackdaddy said:


> It does crack me up that there is so much hand-wringing over a $300-$500 item that will very likely last decades. That's not even a boat buck.
> 
> Buy a couple of different ones. No biggie.


You must have hit your head. That's what we do here, including you.


----------



## smackdaddy

capta said:


> I assume your post is tongue in cheek?
> If not, I'm guessing you and I live in different worlds.
> If I could get an 80+# new gen anchor for 300 to 400 dollars I'd certainly have a couple. But at a grand and a half, I'm not going to have a plethora of big, heavy, hard to stow anchors laying around the boat.


Same world, I just have a lighter boat. Well - and there's this...

Mantus 65# in our very own SN store is under $500. Rocna 55# on WM site is $559.

Mantus 85# is $600 here on SN. Rocna 88# on WM site is $1129.

So, again, same world, just different pricing.


----------



## RTB

capta said:


> We sit on our Rocna 355 days a year, or nearly so. It works just exactly as it should. We have never dragged and for the first year we dove on it and it almost ALWAYS set within it's own length. We've sat through gusts of over 60 knots w/o problem, while others dragged around us (on older generation anchors like Bruce and various plows and deltas).
> I can in no way say that our anchor is better or worse than the Mantus; I haven't used one and conditions might never be the same in any two anchoring sessions to judge them fairly.


Pretty much the same experience with our Manson Supreme. I chose the Manson over the Rocna because it fit my boat (the shank was too long on the Rocna, because of the sampson post on my bow). Bottom line, I haven't met anyone with a new gen anchor that was unhappy with it's performance. Pick one, and go find a nice anchorage (where there is no turtle grass), have a sundowner, and sleep easy.

Ralph


----------



## vtsailguy

I am currently long term testing testing a mantis on our tartan 41 around the Caribbean. It's been excellent so far, digging in firmly and quickly. We have held comfortably in 35 knot nights, and squeezed in with fast sets in some crowded areas.

I'd recommend one.


----------



## Mantus Anchors

Minnewaska said:


> You must have hit your head. That's what we do here, including you.


Hey, if you guys ever have any problems we have a lifetime warranty... so if you see a glav defect let us know, we will take care of it... we just cant help if you do not let us know...
Greg


----------



## Faster

IStream said:


> I've had a Mantus for a year....... and the galvanizing on my roll bar is crap.


Our Mantus had a bad spot on the roll bar galvanizing too.. maybe it was the same production run. In any event, a single email to Mantus and a new one was delivered within a week.


----------



## Minnewaska

I don't want to exaggerate my point nor wish anything but the best for Mantus. However, a company has to be around, for a lifetime warranty to be useful. I would rather not have an issue that caused me concern down the road, with an unknown future for a privately owned company. Stuff happens. I think I'm in the minority, which I'm cool with.


----------



## smackdaddy

They seem to be around. And they seem to be honoring their warranty...during our lifetime.


----------



## IStream

Mantus Anchors said:


> Hey, if you guys ever have any problems we have a lifetime warranty... so if you see a glav defect let us know, we will take care of it... we just cant help if you do not let us know...
> Greg


Thanks for the support, I'll send you the details via email.


----------



## TakeFive

Minnewaska said:


> I don't want to exaggerate my point nor wish anything but the best for Mantus. However, a company has to be around, for a lifetime warranty to be useful. I would rather not have an issue that caused me concern down the road, with an unknown future for a privately owned company. Stuff happens. I think I'm in the minority, which I'm cool with.


I don't think you're in the minority at all. Everyone knows that a lifetime warranty is only good for the lifetime of the company. But aren't most of these companies privately owned? Not sure that's unique to Mantus.

One point that I will make. Warranties on items like anchors can be very costly to implement. If a mfg requires you to send the whole anchor back, you're talking big $$$. If they replace the whole anchor upon your request, that's great for the consumer, but very costly for the company. Doing so without inspection is asking for abuse from people who want to get a spare anchor for free. And that cost and abuse can add up to a risk of the company someday going under.

However, designing the anchor so that they only have to replace the part that failed is much less expensive to implement, because shipping of one part is less and it is much less subject to abuse.

Nobody can guarantee that a company will be around forever, but based on what I've read and heard, they may have a pretty good customer support model in place.


----------



## single2coil

sounds like a long winded advertisement.


----------



## TakeFive

single2coil said:


> sounds like a long winded advertisement.


You're welcome to think what you want.

I have no affiliation. I do not own one of their anchors. I welcome you to point out any inaccuracies in the information that I presented.


----------



## Minnewaska

I guess my point is that I would prefer a better answer to why I shouldn't expect corrosion on the bolts or chafing of the galvanization at mating surfaces, rather than simply be told I will be okay with a lifetime guarantee. Private or public company aside, I will take a product that doesn't present an unknown like this, before I dismiss it to a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze

So what is the difference? If a company sells you something at a given price at cash and carry with no warranty or you can buy another product at the same price with a lifetime warranty what did it cost you to have some chance of replacement if the product fails? I think you may either be very stubborn or very old........


----------



## smackdaddy

single2coil said:


> sounds like a long winded advertisement.


I bought their anchor. I'm not affiliated with them in any way.

I know they are really good people. And they have one of the best anchors out there. It's awesome. And they back it up.

Buy what you want. But don't say I didn't try to throw you a bone.


----------



## smackdaddy

Minnewaska said:


> I guess my point is that I would prefer a better answer to why I shouldn't expect corrosion on the bolts or chafing of the galvanization at mating surfaces, rather than simply be told I will be okay with a lifetime guarantee. Private or public company aside, I will take a product that doesn't present an unknown like this, before I dismiss it to a lifetime guarantee.


Oh please. Like bent shanks, or inferior steel?

Dude, you're really stretching here. Why do you have such a thing for Mantus? It's a freakin' great anchor at a great price with great customer service.

'Nuff said.


----------



## IStream

Minnewaska said:


> I guess my point is that I would prefer a better answer to why I shouldn't expect corrosion on the bolts or chafing of the galvanization at mating surfaces, rather than simply be told I will be okay with a lifetime guarantee. Private or public company aside, I will take a product that doesn't present an unknown like this, before I dismiss it to a lifetime guarantee.


The bolts are stout as hell and can be inspected at the beginning of the season in all of 5 minutes. If any of them look suspect, they can be replaced for free under warranty or, if Mantus is no more or you don't want to wait, they can be bought for a few bucks at the local big box store. I don't think chafing is a practical problem. The different parts of the anchor don't move relative to each other, so no opportunity for chafe.

I've been happy with my purchase. It's not as pretty as a Rocna but it holds well, is a good value, and the company has been good to deal with so far. I don't like the quality of the galvanization on my roll bar but the rest of it is fine and I have no doubt that they'll make it right.


----------



## TakeFive

I actually think that Minne's concern about the screws causing damage to the zinc coating is potentially a valid concern. And if it bothers you, there are the other one-piece welded anchors available.

But I still think that Mantus' multi-part design makes it much less costly to honor warranty claims. If someone has a bent shank, just send them a new shank, not a whole new anchor.


----------



## Minnewaska

smackdaddy said:


> Oh please. Like bent shanks, or inferior steel?
> 
> Dude, you're really stretching here. Why do you have such a thing for Mantus? It's a freakin' great anchor at a great price with great customer service.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


I don't have a thing for them, I've wished them the best. I'm just not a fan and offering another point of view. There's plenty of folks worshipping at the Mantus alter that a counterpoint isn't going to change much.

Unlike the potential that a product is made incorrectly, such as with inferior steel, I feel I've identified a design defect. Permanently squeezing two galvanized surfaces against each other, doesn't make sense to me. I've also said that it would be a great secondary anchor, as usage would be limited and it would be disassembled more than assembled.

I did buy and return their chain hook. It was a great design, made very poorly.


----------



## IStream

Minnewaska said:


> I don't have a thing for them, I've wished them the best. I'm just not a fan and offering another point of view. There's plenty of folks worshipping at the Mantus alter that a counterpoint isn't going to change much.
> 
> Unlike the potential that a product is made incorrectly, such as with inferior steel, I feel I've identified a design defect. Permanently squeezing two galvanized surfaces against each other, doesn't make sense to me. I've also said that it would be a great secondary anchor, as usage would be limited and it would be disassembled more than assembled.
> 
> I did buy and return their chain hook. It was a great design, made very poorly.


Minn, what's the source of your concern? As long as the two galvanized parts are made of the same material, there'll be no galvanic corrosion and as long as they don't move relative to each other, there'll be no wear. Am I missing something?


----------



## Minnewaska

IStream said:


> Minn, what's the source of your concern? As long as the two galvanized parts are made of the same material, there'll be no galvanic corrosion and as long as they don't move relative to each other, there'll be no wear. Am I missing something?


I'm not suggesting galvanic corrosion. I'm concerned that the mated galvanized surfaces wear against each other. It's not likely that the bolt tolerances will fully prevent all movement, when set in the seabed. I think it would take less than you could see with the naked eye to wear through galvanization. At the least, I expected some response that this was tested. Instead, we heard there is a lifetime warranty.

As I think about it, their stainless steal model makes less sense. The bolt holes and mating surfaces are ripe for crevice corrosion, one would think.


----------



## aloof

Yes. A stainless anchor with bolted joints is asking for trouble. But then again the candya** yachties that buy stainless anchors can simply direct their boat boy to disassemble and polish the anchor after each use. A galvanized joint is usually ok. Common with shackles and such. Galvanizing has a way of protecting surfaces nearby.


----------



## Minnewaska

aloof said:


> Yes. A stainless anchor with bolted joints is asking for trouble. But then again the candya** yachties that buy stainless anchors can simply direct their boat boy to disassemble and polish the anchor after each use. A galvanized joint is usually ok. Common with shackles and such. Galvanizing has a way of protecting surfaces nearby.


Screwed-in galvanized shackle clevis, of course. It is the first place to grind away the galvanization and corrode, no?


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch

Minnewaska said:


> ...
> 
> I did buy and return their chain hook. It was a great design, made very poorly.


Hm, don't know what happened with the hook you got. I bought their chain hook, in stainless steel, and it is beautifully designed *and made*.

They even sent me their locking plastic piece, which did not exist at the time I bought the hook, free of charge! I did not install it (yet) because it does not fit under the shackle I currently use. I may replace the shackle.

I don't have a Mantus anchor and I don't intend to buy one at this time but my experiences with the company were nothing but positive, both with the quality of the one product I bought from them and with their customer service.


----------



## IStream

Minnewaska said:


> I'm not suggesting galvanic corrosion. I'm concerned that the mated galvanized surfaces wear against each other. It's not likely that the bolt tolerances will fully prevent all movement, when set in the seabed. I think it would take less than you could see with the naked eye to wear through galvanization. At the least, I expected some response that this was tested. Instead, we heard there is a lifetime warranty.
> 
> As I think about it, their stainless steal model makes less sense. The bolt holes and mating surfaces are ripe for crevice corrosion, one would think.


I think SS anchors, one piece or multiple, are a bad idea all around but I'm still not seeing this as a problem with the galvanized design. Even if you assume that the clamping force of the four large shank-to-shovel bolts is insufficient to prevent relative motion once the anchor is set, I think at most you'll get a one-time slip of the two parts. The load may be cyclic, but it's also essentially unidirectional and once the clearance is taken up, there's nothing more to give. If this is a big concern, you can just re-torque the bolts after the first use/season/squall and call it good.


----------



## Mantus Anchors

Check out our new video showing how an anchor resets:


----------



## Mantus Anchors




----------



## newt

Perhaps I could share my experiences. I bought one a few seasons ago and got a great deal from them. I wanted a current generation anchor and felt like their anchor was a great buy to replace my old heavy CQR. It is on the end of 250 feet of chain and another 200 of rode.
I anchor in Northern BC. Deep(I have anchored at 60 feet), rocky and often a swift current. When the wind picks up...well you get the picture. I have to be careful and make sure the anchor gets a chance to dig in. In gravels I have seen it perform were others would not, once in a current of over 6 knots. Mud and sand are not a problem. Kelp can be challenging (I usually find it after I am retiving my anchor)
I have had to anchor in spots left my others in the bay because they were "bad". Usually at 0300 while my wife is so sleepy my main concern is that she not fall overboard. It has not let me down in these situations yet. 
Now I am a realist. Sure the anchor will drag at times. So will any anchor. But I am happy so far with the Mantus. I would buy it again.


----------



## colemj

I only see a blank post in Mantus post above newt's post. Is this real, or an artifact of my iPad/connection/location?

Mark


----------



## ChristinaM

colemj said:


> I only see a blank post in Mantus post above newt's post. Is this real, or an artifact of my iPad/connection/location?
> 
> Mark


Looks like they tried to link to a YouTube video about the bow roller but it's not showing up.


----------



## TakeFive

I'm shopping for anchors now. Will get 33 lb Rocna or 35 lb Mantus. So I'm going back and reading old threads like this one.

One of the things I've noticed is that the price of Rocna and Mantus are almost the same. I thought that Mantus used to be much less expensive (like 30-40% less). Has Mantus raised their prices, Rocna lowered theirs, or am I just looking at the wrong dealers?

Given an equivalent price I would probably go with Rocna due to longer history of use and higher grade steel.

Any suggestions for good deals on either anchor brand would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smackdaddy

Hey Five,

We just used our Mantus anchor EXTENSIVELY on our 1K mile trip from Texas-Florida, anchoring in all kinds of bottoms and conditions along the ICW - with a couple of storms thrown in. It performed flawlessly and exactly as advertised. It set immediately and solidly every single time and we never, ever dragged. I slept like a baby.

Couple that with the good people behind Mantus and to me it's a no-brainer.


----------



## eherlihy

First off my disclosure; I have a Chinese made Rocna 15 on my bow, and I am happy with it. I always set it at 3:1, then, after it is set, anchor at >5:1. It has NEVER failed me.

I have also won a $200 gift certificate from Mantus, and used it to buy an "Anchor Mate" bow protector, and a stern rail anchor holder. I am very impressed with the build quality of their products.








(my bow with the Anchor Mate and Rocna installed)

S/V Panope has done a series of videos, and posted links over on SA. Anchor Geekdom - Cruising Anarchy - Sailing Anarchy Forums

In the videos Panope tests the anchor setting and resetting ability of several different anchors. Among the anchors tested were a 45lb Mantus, and a 33lb Rocna at 3.5:1 and 2.5:1 scope, and in sand and gravel bottoms.

45lb Mantus Tests:




















33lb Rocna Tests:





It did not surprise me that the 33lb Rocna did not reset as well as the 45lb Mantus. What did surprise me is that the Rocna only had trouble on RESETS.

I do not want to imply any criticism of Steve from S/V Panope. He is doing the entire boating community a favor, and seems to have come up with a great methodology for testing anchors in real world conditions.

Also, I like knowing the owners of Mantus; Greg and Phillip Kutsen, and I have exchanged emails with them. Those that have been around SailNet long enough remember Craig Smith, who was the son of the Rocna inventor. However Rocna has since been sold to Canadian Metal Products (CMP), and they are manufactured in China. Good luck contacting them.


----------



## Noelex

TakeFive said:


> Given an equivalent price I would probably go with Rocna due to longer history of use and higher grade steel.


The Mantus actually uses a (slightly) higher grade steel than the Rocna, but there is little practical difference.

Both are excellent anchors. You really cannot go wrong with either of these.

The Mantus has slightly better performance in my view.


----------



## TakeFive

Those videos are really eye-opening, especially the last one. It would seem that the 33 lb Rocna had more difficulty resetting, and for me resetting in clocking winds would be a key reason to buy one of these things (as demonstrated by wind graph of a 70kt clocking wind that I posted in another thread).

Of course, it's sort of apples-to-oranges comparing 33 lb to 45 lb. I'll have to review more info later tonight. Does he give any clues about design features that could be the reason for the difference in performance between Mantus and Rocna?

On a separate matter, I know the shank on the Mantus is narrower, but that would fit under my furler a little better, so narrower is not entirely a negative.

Also, I'm concerned about Rocna moving production to China. Is it possible that the people who swear by Rocna are basing their experience on a build quality that is no longer available in the new anchors? At least Mantus, wherever it is produced, is probably the same as it was when it was introduced. Although that's an assumption that I have not checked out, so correct me if I'm wrong.

I do remember some of the complaints when one of the anchor manufacturers moved to Asia (lower quality steel, etc), but I thought that was Manson Supreme, no Rocna. Is that right or wrong? Perhaps my memory is fuzzy. [EDIT: I confirmed that my memory was wrong. It was Rocna that tarnished their brand by moving to China and allegedly reducing the grade of their steel.]

I'll have to go re-read some more threads when I get some time. But that video has me leaning toward Mantus over Rocna at this point.


----------



## eherlihy

Once again; I have a (properly sized) Chinese Rocna 15kg (33lb) on my O'day 35, and I am happy with it. In 7 years it has NEVER let me down. I also have a Fortress FX-16 as a stern anchor, and as a kedge if needed. I recently bought myself the Fortress, as it serves a specific need, and is light weight. I gave my 35lb Spartan (which is a CQR knockoff) away, and was glad to be rid of it.

I teach sailing and anchoring on boats with Spade, Fortress, and plow anchors. I like the Spade and to a lesser extent the Fortress, but I have never trusted a plow overnight. 

A problem that I have with S/V Panope's methodology is that Steve is testing as if the wind or current suddenly shift, without loosing strength, 180º. In my experience, the wind or current either slack, and then pick up gradually from another direction (think tidal current), or the wind will gradually shift direction incrementally. Steve has also tested an appropriately sized Manson Supreme (45 lb), and had trouble with the anchor resetting because of the rock slot. 

I have tested my Rocna while running the engine at high idle (~1200 RPM) in reverse, while at slack tide, with no wind. Prop walk caused my boat to rotate around the anchor, but the anchor did not move. I also throttled up after rotating 180º from the initial set with no issue. Maybe it was just me, or maybe it was that I anchored in bottom that the Rocna was particularly well suited for... I don't know. 

I will also admit that I bought a Rocna over the Mantus Supreme because it would better fit my bow roller. I don't like the size (specifically the height) of the Manson Supreme's shank. The Mantus was not available when I made my bow anchor purchase.

As you know, anchor wars frequently turn into religious battles, and I will not to go there. So far, this has been a good discussion.


----------



## eherlihy

TakeFive said:


> Of course, it's sort of apples-to-oranges comparing 33 lb to 45 lb. I'll have to review more info later tonight. Does he give any clues about design features that could be the reason for the difference in performance between Mantus and Rocna?


Difference in the size of the fluke is the main thing that pops out to me. I would love to see SV Panope try the test with a 40lb Rocna 20 (next size up from a 15), which has 110 cm2 more surface area.


----------



## kellysails

I know everyone forgets about the ol' Spade but I am a believer. It was the first one of the 3rd gen anchors. I have had 4 boats rafted up on my 44 lbs Spade in 10-15 knot wind (~35 ton of displacement). I did have 6:1 scope on 200 feet of 3/8" chain. The downside is the cost of Spade. When it comes to anchors, cost is the least interesting factor IMHO.

Here is a great anchor testing video:


----------



## smackdaddy

Steve's (Panope's) videos are always good.


----------



## xort

As I have heard it, following the saga for years...
Rocna was designed and built in New Zealand, at first. Good product.
The builder moved production to China. The NZ production manager outed Rocna for specing a lower grade steel than the design called for. He was sued by Rocna and Rocna lost. Reports of bent shanks started showing up. A guy in Seattle did some metalurgy and found the issue and got his money back from West Marine. West then issued a voluntary recall. Rocna started to suffer so they moved production to Canada. Prior to this mess, rocna was at a premium price. Upon moving to Canada, they cut the price. There have not been any issues of cutting corners with Manson Supreme that I ever heard.

Thats the story as I have heard it over the years.


----------



## TakeFive

I watched Steve's 40 minute compilation of all the test videos. Based on what I saw there, I would go with the Mantus. Quickest setting, most reliable resetting. I do realize that he tested a 45 pound model, and I want the 35 pound one, so that difference may affect performance. But in general, I think the distribution of the weight to the tip (50% of the total anchor weight) is the key design difference that makes for a more reliable set, deeper dig, and also keeps it in the ground without releasing when jerked 180 degrees.

I've sent a couple questions to Greg Kutsen, and will wait for his answers before ordering. While I wait, I will continue to review additional test information which could potentially alter my decision.


----------



## capta

I'd always assumed the performance of the Mantus and Rocna were about the same until a boat (full time cruisers by the way, not new to it at all) came into the anchorage at St. George's, Grenada and took 10 tries to set their Mantus where we have only ever needed one there, with our Rocna. And this boat is all over the web touting the Mantus. Go figure.
Give me real world anchoring results over 'anchor testing' any day.


----------



## chef2sail

TakeFive said:


> I watched Steve's 40 minute compilation of all the test videos. Based on what I saw there, I would go with the Mantus. Quickest setting, most reliable resetting. I do realize that he tested a 45 pound model, and I want the 35 pound one, so that difference may affect performance. But in general, I think the distribution of the weight to the tip (50% of the total anchor weight) is the key design difference that makes for a more reliable set, deeper dig, and also keeps it in the ground without releasing when jerked 180 degrees.
> 
> I've sent a couple questions to Greg Kutsen, and will wait for his answers before ordering. While I wait, I will continue to review additional test information which could potentially alter my decision.


I've seen a few test on all the new gens and don't believe the Mantus infomercial that they are perceptively better at setting or resetting than the Manson or Rocna.

Mantus is a Sailnet sponsor so I don't think all the anchors get the same fair play on here. I say that and still have a Mantus as a spare because it can be carried disassembled in my anchor compartment thus saving space as I think they are all pretty much equal.

I do know that some boats bow angle means that one actually fits better on the roller under the bail than the other. Has to do with the shank angle also. I suggest you do a cardboard cutout and try it as a fit on your Catalina before purchasing.

We have a friend who wanted and Rocna , but the Manson actually fit better on his roller


----------



## TakeFive

Already working on the cardboard model of the Mantus shank. How it fits on the bow roller is important to me. I went to WM this evening to measure the Rocna, and I have concerns about how it would fit.

I haven't watched any of the videos on the Mantus website (and don't plan to, since there is less biased stuff out there to look at), so your warning is irrelevant to me. Steve Goodman has no connection with Mantus. Have you watched his compilation video? I think you would be impressed with how evenhanded he is. Although the abuse conditions that he chooses may be overkill.

As for your claims of over-representation of Mantus on this website, Steve Goodman doesn't post here AFAIK. The links to the video were on SA and on his YouTube page. And there's nothing sinister about Mantus being a sponsor here. Their ad dollars allow you and me to continue posting here for free.

I've read a lot of posts from the last few years, and it does seem that you have a little negativity toward Mantus. Maine Sail has complimented it, and described it as an evolutionary (not revolutionary) improvement over Rocna and Manson. From what I've seen, I think that's accurate, and Steve's compilation video show the same thing in both performance results and design details. It is not an exact knockoff as you have alleged - there are improvements in the balance of the anchor that appear to improve the resetting characteristics. The difference is not great enough to make anyone throw out their Rocna or Manson, but it is worthy of consideration for those of us who don't have any new gen anchor yet.


----------



## Noelex

chef2sail said:


> Mantus is a Sailnet sponsor so I don't think all the anchors get the same fair play on here.


One of the great features of forums is that most of the posts are written by people who are independent. Even if the site accepts advertising, this has no influence over the posts. There is no editor with an eye on the advertising dollar potentially influencing what is written, as can occur with magazine articles.

Manufacturers do contribute. Mostly their posts are very welcome, however, they sometimes post what is little more than advertising material. If the site is well run, as Sailnet is, it is clear who the manufacturers are and anyone reading their posts realizes that they are not presenting an unbiased opinion.

The independent nature of sailing forums is one of the reasons why they are such a useful resource.


----------



## chef2sail

TakeFive said:


> Already working on the cardboard model of the Mantus shank. How it fits on the bow roller is important to me. I went to WM this evening to measure the Rocna, and I have concerns about how it would fit.
> 
> I haven't watched any of the videos on the Mantus website (and don't plan to, since there is less biased stuff out there to look at), so your warning is irrelevant to me. Steve Goodman has no connection with Mantus. Have you watched his compilation video? I think you would be impressed with how evenhanded he is. Although the abuse conditions that he chooses may be overkill.
> 
> As for your claims of over-representation of Mantus on this website, Steve Goodman doesn't post here AFAIK. The links to the video were on SA and on his YouTube page. And there's nothing sinister about Mantus being a sponsor here. Their ad dollars allow you and me to continue posting here for free.
> 
> I've read a lot of posts from the last few years, and it does seem that you have a little negativity toward Mantus. Maine Sail has complimented it, and described it as an evolutionary (not revolutionary) improvement over Rocna and Manson. From what I've seen, I think that's accurate, and Steve's compilation video show the same thing in both performance results and design details. It is not an exact knockoff as you have alleged - there are improvements in the balance of the anchor that appear to improve the resetting characteristics. The difference is not great enough to make anyone throw out their Rocna or Manson, but it is worthy of consideration for those of us who don't have any new gen anchor yet.


If you read CAREFULLY I have a Mantus anchor .

So how does that equate to my so called bias against Mantus

Course what do I know I have both a Rocna as well as a Mantus and see no perceptible difference. I have the right to that opinion and it is based on FIRSTHanD experience.

As I recall If you read carefully when Mantus first came on board they had posters who did no represent themselves as being part of the company when they posted. Since then they have been above board. As far as who sponsors the site....that is no concern of mine nor does it mean if they disssapear the site will disssapear. To me it's just important that when some posts they use it they identify that they are working for the company. In the beginning Mantus did not. Again that has been corrected.

My posts have always extolled the new gen anchor whether it's Mason or the TWO I have Rocna or Mantus. BTW I have a New Zealand Rocna so look back and figure out when I bought that and how long I have used it and believe in the new gen design.


----------



## RobGallagher

I purchased a Manson Supreme five years ago but returned it to WM because the tip interfered with my mooring pennant when Hanging on the bow roller. I replaced it with a Rocna and although I am happy with it (I don't anchor much but it seems to set pretty well), I always wondered what that giving up more angle on the point did to it's setting/resetting ability.

Manson was not an option for me at the time because I could not find enough info outside of their own website.

It's always a trade off.


----------



## colemj

capta said:


> I'd always assumed the performance of the Mantus and Rocna were about the same until a boat (full time cruisers by the way, not new to it at all) came into the anchorage at St. George's, Grenada and took 10 tries to set their Mantus where we have only ever needed one there, with our Rocna. And this boat is all over the web touting the Mantus. Go figure.
> Give me real world anchoring results over 'anchor testing' any day.


That wouldn't convince me of anything. We have spent numerous times in that anchorage trying to get our Rocna to set only to have it set hard and good by moving 100' in a different direction. That anchorage is full of dumped coral and other stuff from the dredging that took place years ago.

Mark


----------



## colemj

TakeFive said:


> Those videos are really eye-opening, especially the last one. It would seem that the 33 lb Rocna had more difficulty resetting, and for me resetting in clocking winds would be a key reason to buy one of these things (as demonstrated by wind graph of a 70kt clocking wind that I posted in another thread).
> 
> Of course, it's sort of apples-to-oranges comparing 33 lb to 45 lb. I'll have to review more info later tonight. Does he give any clues about design features that could be the reason for the difference in performance between Mantus and Rocna?
> 
> On a separate matter, I know the shank on the Mantus is narrower, but that would fit under my furler a little better, so narrower is not entirely a negative.
> 
> Also, I'm concerned about Rocna moving production to China. Is it possible that the people who swear by Rocna are basing their experience on a build quality that is no longer available in the new anchors? At least Mantus, wherever it is produced, is probably the same as it was when it was introduced. Although that's an assumption that I have not checked out, so correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I do remember some of the complaints when one of the anchor manufacturers moved to Asia (lower quality steel, etc), but I thought that was Manson Supreme, no Rocna. Is that right or wrong? Perhaps my memory is fuzzy. [EDIT: I confirmed that my memory was wrong. It was Rocna that tarnished their brand by moving to China and allegedly reducing the grade of their steel.]
> 
> I'll have to go re-read some more threads when I get some time. But that video has me leaning toward Mantus over Rocna at this point.


I don't think weight or size has anything to do with the resetting ability. In certain types of bottoms like clay or packed mud/shells, our Rocna comes up just packed solid with the bottom. If it ever pulled out, I don't think it would ever reset. Our Spade does the same thing. Every concave anchor does this, and it is a long-known issue with the older Bruce styles too.

We feel comfortable because in 8 years of full-time cruising in many types of bottoms, we have never experienced a condition where the boat moves so precisely and violently that a dislodging occurs. Instead, the anchor simply pivots in the bottom to assume a different position.

And we have been in many current changes and several sudden and immediate 50kt 180* wind shifts - where the boat/anchor geometry never precisely allows the anchor to dislodge and need to reset.

Like I said, we have both a Spade and a Rocna and for us the Rocna sets slightly more reliably in certain bottoms, and is a more general bottom anchor. The Spade is excellent - don't misunderstand. Probably the primary reason it is a secondary anchor for us is that it breaks down and stores easily.

Mark


----------



## alctel

As said, you'd be fine with any of Spade/Manson/Rocna/Mantus, I'd choose whichever you can get the best deal on, or the one that fits the best.

I've got a Mantus for what it's worth.


----------



## TakeFive

I ordered a Mantus today.


----------



## bhillmail

I visited their booth at the in-water boat show in Michigan City, IN. I was impressed by the design. As I understand it, the reason why they use bolts is that all the parts are replaceable, so if something gets bent or damaged, you can replace that piece only (and if I recall correctly, is guaranteed), which is a pretty nice feature


----------



## colemj

That doesn't matter much in practice since all the major new-gen anchors have lifetime warranties against damage. I personally know that Fortress and Spade make good on those claims (and both of them have replaceable parts). Whether one replaces the entire anchor or a piece of it doesn't seem that important to me. The shaft is really the only fragile thing on a spade, rocna, mantus, supreme. Frankly, if I was in a situation where I bent the shaft, I would feel more comfortable with an entirely new anchor.

Mark


----------



## Minnewaska

bhillmail said:


> ?.... As I understand it, the reason why they use bolts is that all the parts are replaceable, so if something gets bent or damaged, you can replace that piece only (and if I recall correctly, is guaranteed), which is a pretty nice feature


Interesting pitch. I think that's to their advantage, more than the owners. They replace less on guarantee.

Has anyone seen the results of destructive testing they did on the mating surfaces, chafe of the galvanization, crevice corrosion on the stainless models, etc? The destructive testing they did on their chain hook needed to be redone, as their method was flawed.


----------



## TakeFive

Minnewaska said:


> Interesting pitch. I think that's to their advantage, more than the owners. They replace less on guarantee...


I think reducing material and shipping costs by replacing components instead of the whole anchor is potentially good for everyone. Yes, it saves money for the supplier. But in a competitive marketplace, where they are competing with Manson and Rocna, that lower cost can be passed on to the consumer and increase demand for their product.

Have you ever bought a battery or other heavy item (like an anchor) that needed to be shipped back to the manufacturer for warranty replacement? Many people walk away because return shipping is more than the value of the item. Many manufacturers insert that requirement (that customer is responsible for return shipping costs) specifically to get themselves off the hook from warranty claims. I'm not saying that Rocna or Manson do that - I do not know the terms of their warranty.

Fortress has done pretty well by honoring their warranties one part at a time. You typically don't need to return the defective part. The customer does have to pay shipping on the new part, but it's modest and a lot less than paying shipping on a whole new anchor. I think that making the customer pay shipping helps reduce fraudulent claims, so they can have more of a "no questions asked" approach. At least, that was my experience when I requested replacement of a mud palm on my Fortress. There were no questions from them over whether the damage was a defect or the user's fault.

I respect your concern over chafing of the zinc at the mating surfaces, but I expect that a properly assembled anchor will be fully static, with no opportunity for chafe. I'll find out when I put mine together. Suffice it to say that I'm willing to be a guinea pig on that one, and will let you guys know loudly if I'm dissatisfied with it.


----------



## colemj

If they have a good product, there won't be any cost savings to pass on because warranty claims will be as rare as hen's teeth.

One doesn't ship anchors back to the manufacturer. Instead, one just drops it off at a distributor the next time they are near civilization (batteries are the same). You aren't going to send/get a smaller package through the mail any easier in these places. In fact, replacement can be quicker this way.

Mark


----------



## TakeFive

colemj said:


> If they have a good product, there won't be any cost savings to pass on because warranty claims will be as rare as hen's teeth...


Warranty claims always happen, even for good products, if for no other reason than user error. When confronted with user error, companies can deny the claim (and endure the wrath of social media) or cut the customer a break. With a lower-cost replacement method, the latter is more feasible.


colemj said:


> ...One doesn't ship anchors back to the manufacturer. Instead, one just drops it off at a distributor the next time they are near civilization (batteries are the same)...


That's not free. The distribution channel is a major cost to the manufacturer, and coming up with a simplified distribution channel for warranty replacement can be a significant cost advantage. For batteries there may be no other option, but for an anchor sold in parts, it is a viable option.


----------



## Minnewaska

TakeFive said:


> .....I respect your concern over chafing of the zinc at the mating surfaces, but I expect that a properly assembled anchor will be fully static, with no opportunity for chafe.....


It probably only takes a very small amount of movement, under force, to wear and I suspect one wouldn't see any chafe for quite a while. Just like our anchor chains, which chafe every time we use them, but do eventually give up the galvanization. I will be curious to know, but we may have to check back after a few years of routine use.

Proper galvanization isn't a coating, but becomes a chemical layer of the metal, which reminds me that I had to return the first chain hook I received, in part for very poor galvanization. It should not look like paint, let alone look like it's flaking, which it was.

My concern is a bit more broad, however. I'm not sure what testing they've done, in general, other than lots of anchor setting vids. We know they had to revise their testing of the chain hook and I still can't find the results of testing it's impact on the chain itself, only the breaking strength of the hook itself. I just don't get a comfy feeling over what was tested and how they tested their products.

It's obvious folks really like this anchor and I wish both Mantus and all their users nothing but the best with them. I'm only offering the cause of my reservations.

For what it's worth and unrelated to anchor testing, I will add that I've used the chain hook several times this season, trying to perfect my method, but have concluded that I dislike it. It's very clever in how it stays attached, with dual movement and a plastic gate, but it comes back up sideways on the chain and simply will not come back through the bow roller. It's very difficult to reach around to the front of my bow roller, from the deck, to manipulate it, let alone remove it. I've actually had to dinghy around, just to take it off, before weighing anchor.

Their concepts are clever. I just wonder how much real life testing they received, both destructive and practical. Could be everyone is the guinea pig.


----------



## chef2sail

TakeFive said:


> I think reducing material and shipping costs by replacing components instead of the whole anchor is potentially good for everyone. Yes, it saves money for the supplier. But in a competitive marketplace, where they are competing with Manson and Rocna, that lower cost can be passed on to the consumer and increase demand for their product.
> 
> Have you ever bought a battery or other heavy item (like an anchor) that needed to be shipped back to the manufacturer for warranty replacement? Many people walk away because return shipping is more than the value of the item. Many manufacturers insert that requirement (that customer is responsible for return shipping costs) specifically to get themselves off the hook from warranty claims. I'm not saying that Rocna or Manson do that - I do not know the terms of their warranty.
> 
> Fortress has done pretty well by honoring their warranties one part at a time. You typically don't need to return the defective part. The customer does have to pay shipping on the new part, but it's modest and a lot less than paying shipping on a whole new anchor. I think that making the customer pay shipping helps reduce fraudulent claims, so they can have more of a "no questions asked" approach. At least, that was my experience when I requested replacement of a mud palm on my Fortress. There were no questions from them over whether the damage was a defect or the user's fault.
> 
> I respect your concern over chafing of the zinc at the mating surfaces, but I expect that a properly assembled anchor will be fully static, with no opportunity for chafe. I'll find out when I put mine together. Suffice it to say that I'm willing to be a guinea pig on that one, and will let you guys know loudly if I'm dissatisfied with it.


Well its easy enough to read the warranties of Rocna and Manson. Both have LIFETIME warranties. There is no discussion about shipping cost charged the user so that's a moot point. When Rocna was called pout about manufacturing the Chinese steel ones, they replaced anyones who wanted it or refunded their money. No shipping costs either. So I am perplexed about that part of the discussion, or maybe I am missing something here.

Therefore there is no real competitive advantage here for Mantus. In fact I see it as a disadvantage they would replace the part If there was something wrong with my anchor I would want the WHOLE damn thing replaced. I don't see the advantage of just having the part replaced.

I obviously think that the Mantus which I have disassembled in the anchor locker is a good a setting anchor as the ROCNA on my bow. That was the only reason I bought it. I could have a disassembled anchor talking up less room as my emergency or secondary anchor.

I have used it for a couple of months before disassembling and saw NO perceptible difference in setting ability to my Rocna, nor did I feel through my own personal experience any advantage to it either. They are quite similar. I mean its not like its some new design, as its a knockoff of the Rocna/ Manson design. There is no issue with that either as I seems to work.

What gets under my craw is the exaggerated claims that any product manufacturers make, then back them up with only information which supports their exaggerated claims either with Madison Avenue type videos, or with your average every day user. In Mantus case in the beginning, a poster who posed as a regular poster and we later found out ( who you find out later is an employee of the company). That was my only beef with Mantus a while ago, and that's been corrected. But only when a poster here outed them. I certainly didn't hold a grudge I bought their product.They seem like a reputable company.

They like all companies struggle with quality control and seem no better or worse than others


----------



## Noelex

chef2sail said:


> Well its easy enough to read the warranties of Rocna and Manson. Both have LIFETIME warranties.


Most reputable anchor manufacturers offer a "lifetime" guarantee, but there are major differences.

Manson specifically exclude bent anchors. Bend your anchor because it is caught under a rock and you have no warranty

Rocna, Mantus and others will replace anchors at no charge if they are bent. A major advantage, as this is by far the most common damage. As I understand it, Rocna will normally ask you to send the bent anchor back to the nearest dealer at your expense (Rocna did not insist on this for the anchors made of defective steel, but normally I believe this is the case). This can be a significant cost.

Mantus do not require the bent parts to be shipped back, which is a significant advantage. They also don't charge any delivery costs for the replacements parts to be sent, although as far as I can see this is not stated in writing.

Spade has recently announced an extraordinary warranty. They will even cover corrosion on galvanised anchors. An amazing offer although there are some (reasonable) conditions.

The warranties offer by anchor manufacturers differ significantly, even if they all proclaim a "lifetime" warranty.


----------



## chef2sail

Noelex said:


> Most reputable anchor manufacturers offer a "lifetime" guarantee, but there are major differences.
> 
> Manson specifically exclude bent anchors. Bend your anchor and you have no warranty.
> 
> Rocna, Mantus and others will replace anchors at no charge if they are bent. A major advantage, as this is by far the most common damage. As I understand it, Rocna will normally ask you to send the bent anchor back to the nearest dealer. (Rocna did not insist on this for the anchors made of defective steel, but normally I believe this is the case). This can be a major expense.
> 
> Mantus do not require the bent parts to be shipped back, which is a significant advantage. They also don't seem to charge any delivery costs for the replacement parts, although as far as I can see this is not stated in writing.
> 
> Spade has recently announced an extraordinary warranty. They will even cover corrosion on galvanised anchors. An amazing offer.
> 
> The warranties offer by anchor manufacturers differ significantly, even if they all proclaim a "lifetime" warrant
> 
> The "nearest dealer" for ROCNA is a west marine usually, so unless you are in Fiji or the hinterlands is no big deal in the US or Canada so no big deal. You wont need to next day air mail it anywhere.
> 
> You can even send them a ppicture and take it to the nearest dealer. Id say that pretty good customer service and costs $0 in most cases.


----------



## colemj

chef2sail said:


> The "nearest dealer" for ROCNA is a west marine usually, so unless you are in Fiji or the hinterlands is no big deal in the US or Canada so no big deal. You wont need to next day air mail it anywhere.


In Panama, the Rocna dealer will drive to your boat and do the exchange. So outside the US/Canada doesn't necessarily mean out of luck.

Mark


----------



## Noelex

chef2sail said:


> The "nearest dealer" for ROCNA is a west marine usually, so unless you are in Fiji or the hinterlands is no big deal in the US or Canada so no big deal. You wont need to next day air mail it anywhere.
> 
> You can even send them a ppicture and take it to the nearest dealer. Id say that pretty good customer service and costs $0 in most cases.


I agree, as I pointed out, the Rocna warranty is still generous.

However, the Manson warrantee specifically excludes "deformation" despite offering a "lifetime guarantee" an important distinction that you did not make in your original post #120.



chef2sail said:


> Well its easy enough to read the warranties of Rocna and Manson. Both have LIFETIME warranties.


The devil is in the details.

Spade's new warranty covering both bent and even the inevitable corrosion of galvanised anchors is another level again.


----------



## Fortress Anchors

There are other details that should be made clear to the purchaser:

• Is the warranty for the original purchaser only? Ours isn't, you could have bought the anchor used on Craigslist, or eBay, or even found it on the bottom of the ocean. Our warranty covers all Fortress anchors, no matter from whom or when they were purchased.

• Does the customer have to provide a sales receipt, or proof of purchase, or have registered their purchase? We don't require any of it.

• What if the damage done is accidental and clearly the fault of the owner? We don't ask. We have had customers call us and admit that they ran their boat into a piling and damaged the anchor on the bow in the process, and we still cover it.

• Does the damaged anchor or part have to be sent back? We don't require it.

• Who pays for shipping & handling for the return of a new part or anchor? We require the customer to pay for this, but since our anchors are made out of an aluminum alloy and light, and we send them out via the US Postal Service, the cost is usually nominal.

Safe anchoring,
Brian

Fortress Marine Anchors - The World's Best Anchors!


----------



## eherlihy

Thanks for your post Brian. While you obviously have a bias, your post did not bash your competition. Instead, you focused on good questions to raise about the purchase and support of any anchor. 

I will disclose that I keep both a Rocna (on my bow) and a Fortress (on my stern). They were selected for different anchoring situations.

(I can't "like" your post from my phone.)


----------



## seabeau

Recently Practical Sailor Magazine has removed its "Recommended" status from the Rocna brand of anchors due to apparent and repeated difficulties(filmed) in resetting when the fluke is caked with dense mud.


----------



## colemj

seabeau said:


> Recently Practical Sailor Magazine has removed its "Recommended" status from the Rocna brand of anchors due to apparent and repeated difficulties(filmed) in resetting when the fluke is caked with dense mud.


Are you sure about that (I don't get PS)? I know the Morgan's Cloud blog recently did this, so maybe some confusion?

It would seem that all concave anchor designs would also need to be treated the same for the same reason.

Mark


----------



## TakeFive

seabeau said:


> Recently Practical Sailor Magazine has removed its "Recommended" status from the Rocna brand of anchors due to apparent and repeated difficulties(filmed) in resetting when the fluke is caked with dense mud.


If true, perhaps this is why:

Mud Anchors - Inside Practical Sailor Blog Article

Given the performance concerns of the Rocna in soft mud, it seems that keeping a combination of new-gen scoop anchor with a Fortress onboard offers the chance of setting in the widest variety of conditions.


----------



## eherlihy

TakeFive said:


> If true, perhaps this is why:
> 
> Mud Anchors - Inside Practical Sailor Blog Article
> 
> Given the performance concerns of the Rocna in soft mud, it seems that keeping a combination of new-gen scoop anchor with a Fortress onboard offers the chance of setting in the widest variety of conditions.


... and that's why I have both.

Also, the Fortress is a great kedge anchor. Because my FX-16 weighs only 10lbs, I could probably swim it out if the need arose. I couldn't do that with my Rocna.


----------



## Maine Sail

TakeFive said:


> Given the performance concerns of the Rocna in soft mud, it seems that keeping a combination of new-gen scoop anchor with a Fortress onboard offers the chance of setting in the widest variety of conditions.


We have four anchors on-board including a Fortress. No single anchor is going to be right for all situations.

FWIW the anchorage below is notoriously soft mud. This large sport-fishing boat was totaled on Aug 19th after their anchor _failed to reset_ on a wind shift.

The anchor was on all chain. A witness claimed they did set the anchor by backing down on it (third party information). When they were off hiking the wind shifted and the boat went up on the ledge so fast, when the anchor un-set, that others who were there did not have enough time to even jump in their dinghies and try to stop it..

Once on the granite ledge the port prop strut was driven clean through the hull. When the tide came back in the boat filled with water and has been deemed a total loss. The anchor is a type many folks look to for _soft mud_.

Sorry the pic is grainy I snapped it as I was under sail with a phone...









An anchor needs to ability to do multiple things well, in this case if failed to reset.. I strongly doubt this owner cares much about any "anchor warranty", regardless of anchor type, at this point....:wink


----------



## seabeau

colemj said:


> Are you sure about that (I don't get PS)? I know the Morgan's Cloud blog recently did this, so maybe some confusion?
> 
> It would seem that all concave anchor designs would also need to be treated the same for the same reason.
> 
> Mark


 You are 100% correct, I got my two periodicals switched. It was from the Morgan's Cloud periodical. Thank you.


----------



## colemj

Maine Sail said:


> No single anchor is going to be right for all situations.


I know this is supposed to be true, and we are anchored up for it with a rocna, spade and fortress, but in the past 8yrs of full time cruising from New England through the Caribbean, central and South America, and most places in between, we have never needed anything but our rocna. I think the spade would work just as well, but it breaks down so is stored instead. The fortress would not work as a primary for us, but we have it for specialty use - we just haven't needed it yet. Not in strong blows or soft mud.

I can't think of any situation where an older style anchor would provide an advantage. Even the arguments for a fisherman have not held true in practice for us so far.

Mark


----------



## Don L

I have a 60# Manson Supreme as my primary anchor and just got a 45# Mantus as my back-up. My 60# is oversize and I bet the 45# backup is good 95% of the time. But I really got the Mantus as back-up because it breaks down for storage since I don't expect to ever use it,


----------



## jerryrlitton

For what it's worth, I havea Rocna 25KG on the starboard bow roller with 200' 3/8 chain. Beside it I have a 45 LB CQR with 25' 3/8 chain with 200' 3/4" rope. On the stern I have 35lb Fortress with chain and rope for Hail Mary ops. So far I have only used the Rocna on sand and mud bottoms, no problems.


----------

